# incomprensible (morfología)



## Le Pamplemousse

Yo estoy tomando una clase de la lingüistica española y estamos estudiano la morfología y hoy día mi profesor nos dijo que la palabra "incomprensible" separa en morfemas así: 

in-compren-si-ble

Esto me parece loco.  ¿Él se equivoca?  Si no, ¿qué significa el morfema 
"-si"? 

He estudiado latín, y sé que esta palabra viene de "comprehendere" y el participio es "comprehensum" entonces no pienso que "-si" pueda ser un morfema.


----------



## dicentra

Dude, that's one deep question. 

I would have separated it out as in-comprens-ible, because like you, I have no idea what the "si" could mean.

You need to ask that teacher what he meant. I'm not a good enough linguist to know on my own.


----------



## aurilla

I would have separated it as "in-com-pren-si-ble


----------



## betulina

Sí, a mí también me cuesta verlo.... _in_ y _ble_ está claro, pero _si_... no lo había visto nunca como morfema... dicentra tiene razón, que el profe te lo explique mejor si no salen más ideas.


----------



## Gargoyle

i agree with aurilla


----------



## Outsider

I would have guessed in-com-prens-ible, myself.  
Some knowledge of Latin may help.


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que lo que le da sentido es la parte "ble"... 

comprensible
eligible
contable


La "ble" = capaz de "ser"... ( "que se puede)
comprensible = que se puede comprender
eligible = que se puede elegir
contable = que se puede contar

Algo así...no soy lingüista y no sé nada de -femas...pero mi "lógica" siempre me ha dicho esto.


----------



## Outsider

Creo que tiene razón. 
In-com-prensi-ble, enconces...


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Entonces, Gargoyle y aurilla, ¿por qué separaís 'si' (tiene algún significado distinto)?  Además, ¿cómo separaís "comprensión"?


----------



## Outsider

Creo que ellos no han entendido bien su pregunta, y han escrito apenas la división en sílabas.


----------



## aurilla

Quieres decir en prefijo, lexico, sufijo, etc.?


----------



## Soy Yo

Quizás sea esto:

(in-comprens-ible)

(no-comprender-se puede) (no se puede comprender)

Me rindo ya.


----------



## Outsider

aurilla said:
			
		

> Quieres decir en prefijo, lexico, sufijo, etc.?


Sí, me parece que es eso. Y, como la palabra viene del latín, hay que conocer un poco de esa lengua.


----------



## aurilla

Entonces, sí, sería, in-comprens-ible.
in = no
comprens = comprender
ible = capaz


----------



## Alundra

Si yo tuviera que separar la palabra incomprensible, apartando los sufijos y prefijos, lo haría así:

in-comprensi-ble.

Comprensi: Raíz de la palabra Comprensión

In: Prefijo, indica negación.
Ble: Sufijo, indica capacidad de recibir la acción.

De todas formas, esperen más opiniones.

Alundra.


----------



## aurilla

You got it, Alundra!


----------



## Outsider

Me parece que _com_ también es un prefijo, ya que existe la palabra _prehensible_ (en inglés, al menos).


----------



## Alundra

Outsider said:
			
		

> Me parece que _com_ también es un prefijo, ya que existe la palabra _prehensible_ (en inglés, al menos).


 
Uff.. no sé... yo no le veo más sufijos a "incomprensible" que "in" y "ble", pero como digo... yo no soy experta...  

Alundra.


----------



## Misao

Alundra said:
			
		

> Si yo tuviera que separar la palabra incomprensible, apartando los sufijos y prefijos, lo haría así:
> 
> in-comprensi-ble.
> 
> Comprensi: Raíz de la palabra Comprensión
> 
> In: Prefijo, indica negación.
> Ble: Sufijo, indica capacidad de recibir la acción.
> 
> De todas formas, esperen más opiniones.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Pero "incomprensible" tiene como palabra raíz el verbo "comprender" por lo qve se separaría así:
IN- prefijo qve indica negación, imposibilidad
COMPREN - raíz
S- nexo
IBLE- svfijo qve significa posibilidad de hacer algo.

Cvando estvdiaba latín en el institvto nos mandaban realizar mvchos análisis morfológicos de las palabras. También lo hacíamos en clase de Lengva. Mvchas veces las letras son simples evolvciones fonéticas de la palabra original qve sirven para hacer la pronvnciación más facil. Se pveden separar o meter dentro de los svfijos...

Cheers!


----------



## Alundra

Misao said:
			
		

> Pero "incomprensible" tiene como palabra raíz el verbo "comprender" por lo qve se separaría así:
> IN- prefijo qve indica negación, imposibilidad
> COMPREN - raíz
> S- nexo
> IBLE- svfijo qve significa posibilidad de hacer algo.
> 
> Cvando estvdiaba latín en el institvto nos mandaban realizar mvchos análisis morfológicos de las palabras. También lo hacíamos en clase de Lengva. Mvchas veces las letras son simples evolvciones fonéticas de la palabra original qve sirven para hacer la pronvnciación más facil. Se pveden separar o meter dentro de los svfijos...
> 
> Cheers!


 
Gracias Misao, llevas razón  

Alundra.


----------



## DaleC

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> Yo estoy tomando una clase de la lingüistica española y estamos estudiano la morfología y hoy día mi profesor nos dijo que la palabra "incomprensible" separa en morfemas así:
> 
> in-compren-si-ble
> 
> Esto me parece loco.  ¿Él se equivoca?  Si no, ¿qué significa el morfema
> "-si"?
> 
> He estudiado latín, y sé que esta palabra viene de "comprehendere" y el participio es "comprehensum" entonces no pienso que "-si" pueda ser un morfema.



Qué locura! in - comprens - ible. Espero que el señor es hispanista, no lingüista. 

En muchos idiomas hay problemas en dividir palabras en morfemas. Hay dos problemas en particular: (1) la "fusion" de morfemas; (2) los segmentos (fonológicos) que sirven solo para la transicion entre morfemas, de ahí que es decisión arbitraria asignarlos al morfema que precede o al que sigue. 

El griego anciano, el latín, y los idiomas descendentes del latín pertenecen a los idiomas "fusionistas" (?). Las conyugaciones de los verbos muestran mucha fusión. 

En español, son *morpheme alternants */komprend/ y /komprens/. Muchas veces las morfemas se simbolizan con los corchetes redondos *{ }*: {komprend} abarca /komprend/ y /komprens/. 

Es un hecho teorético que en algunos casos no existe un solo análisis fonológico ni morfofonémico correcto respecto a los niveles más altos de la estructura de una palabra fonologica. Por ejemplo, si estan disponible sólo los datos de las formas 'incomprensible' y  'amable'  se  puede plantear diferentes soluciones al misterio de la diferencia entre '-able' y '-ible'.


----------



## Misao

DaleC said:
			
		

> Qué locura! in - comprens - ible. Espero que el señor es sea hispanista, no lingüista.
> 
> En muchos idiomas hay problemas en para dividir palabras en morfemas. Hay dos problemas en particular: (1) la "fusion" de morfemas; (2) los segmentos (fonológicos) que sirven solo para la transicion entre morfemas, de ahí que es decisión arbitraria asignarlos al morfema que precede o al que sigue.
> 
> El griego ancianoantiguo, el latín, y los idiomas descendentes del latín pertenecen a los idiomas "fusionistas" (?). Las conyugaciones  conjugaciones de los verbos muestran mucha fusión.
> 
> En español, son *morpheme alternants */komprend/ y /komprens/. Muchas veces las morfemas se simbolizan con los corchetes redondos *{ }*: {komprend} abarca /komprend/ y /komprens/.
> 
> Es un hecho teorético que en algunos casos no existe un solo análisis fonológico ni morfofonémico correcto respecto a los niveles más altos de la estructura de una palabra fonologica. Por ejemplo, si estan disponible sólo los datos de las formas 'incomprensible' y 'amable' se puede plantear diferentes soluciones al misterio de la diferencia entre '-able' y '-ible'.


 
Hi, Dale! Gracias por  la explicación. Tengo esta clase de teoría en los pies...jiji...te he corregido algunos fallos, espero que no te importe. 

Me ha hecho mucha gracia en concreto lo de "griego anciano"...jajajaja...parace que, en vez de hablar del idioma, estuvieras hablando de un señor griego que es muy mayor...jaja...para referirse al idioma, se dice "griego antiguo". 

Thanks for your explanation!! cheers!


----------



## DaleC

Misao said:
			
		

> Tengo esta clase de teoría en los pies...jiji...


 

íAgradezco todas las correcciones!


----------



## DaleC

Con examinar la lista de abajo podemos ver que la 's' de sens-ible, pos-ible, extens-ible, y comprens-ible es nada más que una *alternation* morfofonémica (en la lingüística europea se dice 'morfofonológica') con 't' o con 'd', claro que se trata de una irregularidad dicha *alternation*. 

con el sufijo '-ible' 

tem- 
conceb- 
apaz - 
elej- 
sosten- 
in - cre- 
entend- 
dispon- 
impon-
sens- (< sent-) 
comprens- (< comprend-)  
pos- (< pod-)
extens- (< extend-)

con el sufijo '-able' 


in - dom- 
im - plac- 
in - neg- 
manej- 
im - par- 
in - cans- 
in - cun- 
im - pens- 
confort- 
agrad- 
entrañ- 
hinch-


----------



## Alundra

Gracias Dalec y Misao, yo también necesitaba recordar todo esto...  

Alundra.


----------



## Misao

DaleC said:
			
		

> Misao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo esa información en los pies
Click to expand...

 
Tener algo en los pies means that I have this information buried in the deepest area of my mind...  I studied that many years ago...

If you think of it...Which is the part of the body that is far, far away from your mind? Your feet!! so, when you have something "in your feet", you mean that you have studied something, but many years ago, so you hardly know what is the people talking about...

I don't know if my explanation is helpful...hope so, anyway. 

Cheers!!


----------



## DaleC

Las vocales 'a' de '-able' y 'i' de '-ble' hacen mas complicada la tarea de morfemizar. Me equivoqué al ligarlas al sufijo '-ble'. 

Hay dos soluciones: ligarlas a las raices verbales; tratarlas de piezas independientes. 

Si las ligamos a las morfemas verbales, con los resultados 

innega-, incansa-, sensi-, increí-, etc., 

parece que violamos al principio de factorizar a lo maximo. Por el otro lado, si las consideramos como morfemas cada uno, o como *alternants* (¿alternantes?) de un único morfema, parece que crearemos un "morfema" que no tiene significado alguno, sino que es sólo una forma/1/. Lo cual no es necesariamente un error, pero supone una complicación en el analisis. 

/1/ En la teoría tradicional del latín y del griego antiguo, tales vocales se denominan "vocales temas", *themes* o *theme vowels.


----------



## Misao

DaleC said:
			
		

> Las vocales 'a' de '-able' y 'i' de '-ble' hacen mas complicada la tarea de morfemizar. Me equivoqué al ligarlas al sufijo '-ble'.
> 
> Hay dos soluciones: ligarlas a las raices verbales; tratarlas de piezas independientes.
> 
> Si las ligamos a las morfemas verbales, con los resultados
> 
> innega-, incansa-, sensi-, increí-, etc.,
> 
> parece que violamos al principio de factorizar a lo maximo. Por el otro lado, si las consideramos como morfemas cada uno, o como *alternants* (¿alternantes? ) de un único morfema, parece que crearemos un "morfema" que no tiene significado alguno, sino que es sólo una forma/1/. Lo cual no es necesariamente un error, pero supone una complicación en el analisis.
> 
> /1/ En la teoría tradicional del latín y del griego antiguo, tales vocales se denominan "vocales temas", *themes* o *theme vowels.


 
Yes, in Spanish they are called "alternantes"


----------



## Outsider

This may be too late for Pamplemousse, but here's the etymology of _incomprehensible_. Spanish _incomprensible_ should be the same.

Why didn't I think of this earlier?...


----------



## mothalova789

Pienso que es in-compren-si-ble...

In- prefijo de negacion
Compren- el radical, viene del verbo comprender
Si- sufijo que cambia un verbo a un sustantivo (como en comprehension) o a un adjetivo (comprensible)
Ble- sufijo de la abilidad

Espero que este te ayude.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
This is my suggestion (but I'm not an expert):

*in* : prefix indicating negation.
*com* : preposition (Latin _cum_) refering "union, incorporation".
*prens* : root of Latin _prehensus (prehens-/prens-), _Spanish _prendido_ meaning "grabbed, cought".
*ible* : sufix indicating "possibility of being..."; linked to Spanish verbal terminations _-ir_ and _-er_.

"Prens-/prehens-" has a lot of derivatives in Spanish: preso, sorpresa, represar, aprehensión, etc., and we could divide it up even more (_prae-hendere_), but maybe it's not necessary.

Bye .


----------



## lazarus1907

La morfología de la palabra _comprender_ se puede desglosar más o menos, según el tipo de estudio que se pretenda hacer. Llevándolo al extremo:

En latín tenemos *com-prae-hend-e-re*, con las preposiciones *cum* ("con", "junto") y _*prae*_ ("antes", "en frente", "debido a"), la raíz _*hend*_- (del indoeuropeo _*ghend*-_, que significa "coger", "tomar"), la vocal temática _*e*_ de la tercera conjugación latina, y el sufijo verbal _*-re*_. Téngase en cuenta que algunas algunos perfectos de esta conjugación usan el sufijo aspectual  _*-si*_, al igual que otros sustantivos con la misma raíz, como el sustantivo _prehen*si*_o y otros tantos. El sufijo _*-bilis*_ (normalmente precedido de _*a*_ e _*i*_)se usaba para formar adjetivos a partir de verbos. Luego, claro, tenemos _*in-*_, que cambia a  _*-im *_porque se antepone a una _p_.


----------



## voltape

Outsider said:


> Creo que ellos no han entendido bien su pregunta, y han escrito apenas la división en sílabas.


 
ojo, outsider = la palabra "apenas" en este sentido es un portugesismo (lusitanismo?) En castellano deberia ser : "y solo han escrito la division..."
(disculpen que meta este tema en un foro ingles-castellano.  O la pasamos al foro portugues?)


----------

